# Sump filling VERY quickly... Why?



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey, guys. I've owned my house since November of last year. I live in Wichita, ks, and have recently noticed my sump pump running an awefull lot. When I was in the basement just now, I went in the utility room, and looked in the sump. WOW! The pipes leading to the sump were DUMPING water in there! I would say at least as much as 2 garden hoses turned on full blast worth. Why is this? It is sprinkling out, but by no means is it POURING out. It has rained quite a bit this year, but I wouldn't think it's ground water still draining off. What do you guys think?


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

First I would make sure you don't have an underground water line leak. Take a walk around the house and shut off the valves below the toilets and make sure all faucets are closed, then look at the water meter and see if there is any flow, if there is you have a leaking line. 

Too see if a waste line is leaking underground put dye in one fixture at a time and see if any color ends up in your sump pit.


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 1, 2007)

I would also take a look and see where the sump pump is taking the water to. I have seen many basements where the discharge line from the sump pump ends right outside the foundation. The sump is pumping the water out and the water is just falling down the outside of the foundation and flowing right back into the basement sump pit!!! Follow the discharge line outside and make sure it is taking water away from your house and downhill. 

I know there has been lots of rain in your part of country lately. Depending on where your house sits there could be lots of rainwater flowing in.

No matter what the cause, you should be proactive and try to find the source. Try to imagine how much water could come in your basement in a few hours if the power goes out or if your pump fails. A backup sump pump is always a good investment. Let me know how everything turns out.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is your house located on low ground or higher ground?

Did you ask the neighbors to see if they are also having water problems in the basement?


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot, guys! I do believe I jumped the gun a little bit an didn't know the whole story. I travel all week long and just found out recently exactly HOW MUCH rain we've been getting around here. I guess it's rained just about every day (sometimes intense downpours) for a couple of weeks! The weather is really wierd right now and every day seems is about half nice and half rainy. Once again, thanks for your help!




redline said:


> Is your house located on low ground or higher ground?
> 
> Did you ask the neighbors to see if they are also having water problems in the basement?


I had to laugh when I saw your question... Low ground or high ground thing, KS seems to all be about "medium" ground! 


Seriously, though, I'm on about the middle of the line, maybe a touch low.


----------



## handyflyer (Jan 12, 2007)

Since you have so much rain may I suggest the battery back up pump called Big Dog. It is located at Home Depot. It is a little pricey at $479 plus $110 for the battery but it is so worth it. It has its own pump that is a regular full size pump and a computer that monitors everything. It tests the pump once a week just to make sure it works and monitors the battery for charge value and if it needs water. The battery will run for about 2-3 days on interment use during a power outage. This thing is nice cause if your main pump fails it will kick in and use a/c power and not drain the battery. Look into it.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

There is always a silver lining to every cloud -

You should be glad you sump is filling AND emptying quickly. Everything is working as planned.

Imagine what it would happen if the sump did not fill or di not empty and all that water was in your basement.

Sump filling usually lags behind the actual rainfall until the ground gets saturated.


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

UPDATE:
The sump pump FINALLY stopped running! Guess it was just the execcive rain. Thanks for all the updates!

Matt


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Jusr be glad your system worked that well and all that water wasn't in the basement or worsre yet, forcing the walls in from the pressure.

If you travel a lot, you may want to look into a battery-powered backup (expensive, but good insurance).

I have run acros a number of people that just keep a new spare pump on the shelf considering the low cost. Sump pumps usially have a very long life, but they seem to stop when the stores are closed.


----------

